# 1994 Maxima transmission problems



## GT67STANG289 (Nov 19, 2007)

Trying to find some answers here. My girlfriend has a 94 maxima with auto trans and yesterday she began experiencing problems with the transmission slipping. After taking it for a test drive, i realized that it was slipping between first and secong and then getting worse as the gears went up. turning off overdrive seemed to help a bit but still the slipping occured. The transmission fluid was slightly low but not much to affect anything. The fluid was burnt though. I drained the fluid out and inspected it. I found no metal shavings or any debris of any kind. the oil was still a pretty good consistancy but just a burnt brownish- black color. i only got out about 3-4 quarts of oil, obviously because the converter and body still had some in them, but i refiulled and test drove again. still the problems occured. I am guessing the transmission is shot and will need a rebuild with new clutches, bands etc. I am not familiar with this trans and was wondering if there were any other things to check(ex. shift adjustments?, filters?, any other adjustments or valves). Anyone know any diagnostic procedures/trouble codes to perform? Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

there are diagnostics, but the symptoms you describe indicate burned clutches.
it's time to replace it (the trans)
or let her drive the rustang


----------



## GT67STANG289 (Nov 19, 2007)

Yea I pretty much knew that but just wanted to make sure there wasn't anything else to be checked. Just not to familiar with these trans. I can tear into any american trans but as for import fwd trans...you can have 'em. I can remove, rebuild, and reinstall a ford trans in half a day. I guess im going to be taking the whole front end off of that car to replace it. Anyone know of anybody in the baltimore, md/howard county, md area that sells nissan transmissions? 

And that girl ain't gettin behind the wheel of a 450hp stang...


thanks for your help


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

it's a trans. it's no more complex than an E40D.
Grab an FSM and a rebuild kit and you'll be fine.
the trans comes out the bottom.
if you need a rebuild kit feel free to give me a ring.


----------

